
MIT Startup claims to have solved the fundamental challenges with multicore scalability - ivankirigin
http://www.linuxdevices.com/news/NS8981295285.html
======
wmf
They solved a hardware problem (the centralized crossbar), but it's not clear
what progress they have made on software scalability. BTW, I thought the Ars
article was better.

~~~
ivankirigin
I just found that article here:
[http://arstechnica.com/articles/paedia/cpu/MIT-startup-
raise...](http://arstechnica.com/articles/paedia/cpu/MIT-startup-raises-
multicore-bar-with-new-64-core-CPU.ars)

Software scalability is a huge problem.

